# Possibly Pregnant, First Time Mom



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I've always been super careful with my rats when it comes with males and females in the same room but my newest arrival stumped me and now I might have a possible pregnancy to deal with. I was positive she couldn't squeeze through the bar spacing but she somehow distorted she frame to get through the males ferret nation and have a congital visit with the boys a week ago. Since then, she has gain a bit of weight and is a bit lethargic. My questions are: if she is pregnant, what is suitable nesting material? I currently have fleece bedding and fleece strips for nesting. What dietary changes will I have to do? I have my own food mix and am getting cat food for extra protein, along with boiled eggs and tuna. I also have a double rex dumbo in the cage with her as well (double critter nation), will I need to seperate her when she has the litter or is it safe to keep them together? Will the critter nation be safe enough for her to raise the young?


----------



## never-sleep (Mar 3, 2012)

Eventually, towards the end of her pregnancy she will have to be taken out of the main cage and put into a cage with a deep, solid bottom or into a tank to have her babies. Babies are very tiny and can slip through the bars easily. The tank/cage, should have the minimal. Just bedding, her food and water bottle, nesting material, and a nice box or igloo for mama to have her babies. Fleece strips, paper towels strips, or any soft non harmful material is good for nesting. Just put it in the "baby room" and mama will make use of it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

tranquil said:


> I've always been super careful with my rats when it comes with males and females in the same room but my newest arrival stumped me and now I might have a possible pregnancy to deal with. I was positive she couldn't squeeze through the bar spacing but she somehow distorted she frame to get through the males ferret nation and have a congital visit with the boys a week ago. Since then, she has gain a bit of weight and is a bit lethargic. My questions are: if she is pregnant, what is suitable nesting material? I currently have fleece bedding and fleece strips for nesting. What dietary changes will I have to do? I have my own food mix and am getting cat food for extra protein, along with boiled eggs and tuna. I also have a double rex dumbo in the cage with her as well (double critter nation), will I need to seperate her when she has the litter or is it safe to keep them together? Will the critter nation be safe enough for her to raise the young?


WOW!

She must be really sneaky to escape from a DCN and break into a FN. I guess these things happen. LOL

So, it might be best to separate the levels of the DCN. Not sure how your other girl will react to the arrival of the babies. It might be easier to check on the babies if she's on the top level. You can separate them just prior to birth or even a week before birth. Not sure what brand of food you give, but as long as she's getting extra protein she should be fine with the babies. 
You can check on the babies right after they're born. At the same time, make sure you give her the space she needs. Not sure how calm she is, but some mothers can be nervous and injure their babies. The main thing you want to look for is "milk bands". If the babies have milk bands you know she's producing milk and feeding the babies. 

The spacing on the bars of a DCN are fine for the baby rats. By the time they're crawling around they won't be able to fit through. Although, you might want to figure out how the mom got out. If she was able to escape, the babies might be able to escape too. 

Any type of paper bedding will do, except toilet paper. TP tends to stick to the newborn babies. 

Good luck with the new babies. I hope all goes well.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I originally had her in the top section of the ferret nation and when i found her in the boys cage one morning i decided to get the critter nation lol. She found one bar that had larger than one inch spacing so i had no choice but to move them that day. Shes a very friendly female, loves to kiss but hates being touched unless she initiates it. Here is a few pics odfher now, a week since being found with my 4 males.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

tranquil said:


> I originally had her in the top section of the ferret nation and when i found her in the boys cage one morning i decided to get the critter nation lol. She found one bar that had larger than one inch spacing so i had no choice but to move them that day. Shes a very friendly female, loves to kiss but hates being touched unless she initiates it. Here is a few pics odfher now, a week since being found with my 4 males.


I was thinking you had a broken bar on the DNC and that's how she escaped. LOL. 

Then she'll do fine in the DNC. Separate them if you feel that's the best way to go. It's pretty easy to do in a DNC. The 1/2 inch spacing is just the right size. By the time the babies are crawling around they shouldn't be able to escape. She doesn't look to have a baby bulge yet, but she does look she a bit firm in the belly. Could be the start of that baby bulge. She also looks to be a good size/age if she does end up pregnant. With younger females, under 12 weeks, they don't always end up pregnant from a one night stand. With females that are older, 6 months to 12 months,..... Pretty much a one night stand is all it takes.

So, from looking at your female, it's more likely than not that she's pregnant. Hopefully she doesn't have too many and you're able to find good homes for them.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

Babies under three weeks can get out of 1/3in spacing. A DCN won't work until after they wean. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

nanashi7 said:


> Babies under three weeks can get out of 1/3in spacing. A DCN won't work until after they wean.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


The breeder that Belle originally came from uses the Critter Nation cages for all her moms with litters. She's said she's never had a problem with babies getting out. The mom keeps them in the nest and by the time they're crawling around they're too big to escape.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

You could temporarily fix some hardware cloth around the level that mummy and babies will be in.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Quick update: Tanner is definitely pregnant. She has a larger belly, constantly eating and some behavioural changes. I had to swperate her and her cage mate due to fighting. Her half of the critter nation is now a nursary. It will be 21 days on sunday since the sleep over with the boys. I will keep you all posted.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Here is a quick belly pic. Do you guys think she will pop soon?


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Please don't house a pregnant mama in a Critter Nation, even halved off from other females. It is not suitable and can cause for injuries to the little bubs. A nursery tub is much safer.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

I dont know what a nursary tub is and i dont have an aquarium to put her in.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

A nursery tub is basically a bin cage, which can be as simple as a plastic tub from the store that is altered with hardware cloth/mesh for ventilation. Alternatively, you can go get a tank from the store for about 10 dollars.


----------



## tranquil (Aug 26, 2012)

Ok ty. I'll look into that today


----------

